# Dynamark



## klusvt (Feb 13, 2008)

I am considering buying a coworkers Dynamark 7 or 7.5 hp mower. I havent seen it but its about 10 years old and doesnt run for more then a few minutes. They havent run it in a few years, i'm betting just needs a carb cleaning. 

What ballpark do you think its worth? 

I've never heard of Dynamark, what or who makes that?

Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I'm guessing its a push mower not a rider. If so a 10 year old push mower in my area that doesn't run very well wouldn't go for more than $50 even in great condition.

YMMV
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum klusvt! If this is the same Dynamark riding mower I am thinking about it is about 35 years old pushing 40. My father bought one when I was about 12 years old. As I recall is was red and had a 7 1/2 or 8 1/2 hp Brigg & Straton engine on it. I put MANY hours on the this mower and it lasted about 20 years. Does this description sound like yours?


----------



## klusvt (Feb 13, 2008)

I need to go see it and verify, it must be 17.5hp or 17 hp. I think its some store brand because i've never heard of dynamark. I do know its only about 10 years old.

Thanks, i'll be back with more questions, especially if I buy it!!


----------



## fonman_4859 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Dynamark was a kmart or walmart brand 
or ace hardware


----------



## mckishen1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dynamark was sold around here by Central Tractor and Farm and Family Centers. They were built by AYP, and were pretty much on par with the Craftsman tractors of their day. I have a 1986 or so 36/11 which I use to jockey trailers, I've had it since it was near new. 
I've actually been pretty amazed that it's held up as well as it has. The deck was junk when I got it back around 1989, someone had hit something real hard and totaled the deck. I stripped off the deck, moved the axle back and added a trailer ball and it's been outdoors ever since, in the weather, used strictly to move things around the yard. I've not seen one branded Dynamark since at least the early 1990's. If memory serves me, they quit carrying the Dynamark name and started carrying Noma, and MTD Yardman tractors.


----------

